# Авиация > Однополчане >  Светлая память старшему лейтенанту Николаеву Д.С.

## Холостяк

Следственное управление Следственного комитета по Кабардино-Балкарии установило, что вечером 26 января в здание школы №19 на улице Кирова вошли три человека в масках, вооруженные пистолетами с глушителями и автоматами. Они направились в спортзал, где в тот момент находились семь человек - шесть мужчин и одна женщина. С криками «ФСБ Антитеррор» бандиты уложили семерых волейболистов на пол, они стали выяснять, есть ли среди них полицейские или военные. Одному из захваченных бандиты перерезали горло, после чего скрылись в неизвестном направлении. Следствие установило личность погибшего - им оказался 26-летний Денис Николаев, старший лейтенант летной части, базирующейся в Нальчике, выпускник Сызранского ВВАУЛ 2008 года. Единственный сын. Свой путь в небо выбрал в детстве,мечтал быть похожим на своего отца. Семью создать не успел. Он служил по контракту в авиационной воинской части, которая дислоцируется в Нальчике. Офицер часто приходил тренироваться в школьный спортзал в военной форме. Денис попытался оказать преступникам сопротивление, и тогда с ним расправились, - рассказала мать одного из молодых людей, присутствовавших на месте ЧП. Сослуживцы Дениса уверены, что он бы не сказал бандитам о своей принадлежности к военной службе.
- Бандиты знали, что школа в этот день закрыта из-за сильного мороза, - рассказали в полиции Кабардино-Балкарии. - Ни детей, ни учителей в здании не было. Вечером планировались соревнования в спортзале, где должна была играть любительская команда из военнослужащих против команды полицейских.


__________________

По факту убийства офицера следственные органы возбудили уголовное дело по трем статьям: ст.317 (посягательство на жизнь сотрудника правоохранительных органов), ст.222 (незаконное хранение оружия и боеприпасов) и ст.127 (незаконное лишение свободы). В настоящее время в республике проводится операция по задержанию преступников - полицейским известны приметы нападавших. Следователи не исключают, что у преступников мог быть информатор в школе, который знал Николаева. Одна из версий преступления, связана со служебной деятельностью погибшего. Об этом сообщили ИТАР-ТАСС в Следственном управлении СК РФ по Кабардино-Балкарии. Неизвестно,принимал ли участие экипаж Д.Николаева в спецоперации в Эльбрусском районе в феврале 2011 года, поскольку информация засекречена.
Расследование уголовного дела продолжается.

__________________


Убитый в Нальчике летчик-штурман Денис Николаев вертолетного звена военной части № 15650 похоронен на родине в Самарской области. Об этом «ФедералПресс» сообщили во вторник, 31 января, в пресс-службе главы Кабардино-Балкарской Республики.

Тело офицера, погибшего 26 января в столице Кабардино – Балкарии, было перевезено в военный городок возле села Кинель-Черкассы Самарской области. Средства на организацию его похорон выделены из личного фонда главы КБР.

*Светлая память Денису и соболезнования семье и близким погибшего.*

----------


## FLOGGER

Светлая память погибшему офицеру.
P.S.Господи, кошмар какой... Что творится-то?

----------


## ionas1988

Полностью солидарен,-это уже не люди,зверьки!!! :Eek:

----------


## muk33

В КБР сейчас хуже чем в Чечне. Просто СМИ об этом умалчивают.

----------

